# Apple a Andorre, Prix, Magasin.



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

depuis quelque temps je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un mac malheureusement en france il reste trop cher ...  alors partant en espagne dans 1 semaines je souhaiterai passer a andorre alors c'est pour sa que je vien vous demander si vous connaiser ou bien que vous avez deja été a Andorre ou bien que vous avez acheter un mac a andorre ... les prix et magasins qui en vende 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

A mon avis ça ne sert à rien puisque tu devras payer la TVA à la douane quand tu repasseras la frontière.
Tu peux essayer de frauder en passant en douce, mais si tu te fais prendre, tu vas le sentir passer.


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> A mon avis ça ne sert à rien puisque tu devras payer la TVA à la douane quand tu repasseras la frontière.
> Tu peux essayer de frauder en passant en douce, mais si tu te fais prendre, tu vas le sentir passer.



a oué quand on achete a andorre on doit payer la taxe de ce que l'on a acheter !?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Comme partout dans le monde. Quand tu rentres en France tu dois déclarer tes achats et t'acquitter de la TVA (pas pour des petits achats évidemment).


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Comme partout dans le monde. Quand tu rentres en France tu dois déclarer tes achats et t'acquitter de la TVA (pas pour des petits achats évidemment).



Et genre si je dit que je l'ai acheter en france sa a des chances de passer ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> Et genre si je dit que je l'ai acheter en france sa a des chances de passer ?



Si les douaniers te demandent de présenter la facture, tu seras genre dans la merde.
Et déjà il faudrait savoir si Andorre est vraiment l'endroit rêver pour acheter un Mac. Pas sûr que ça y soit vraiment intéressant.


----------



## arturus (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> Et genre si je dit que je l'ai acheter en france sa a des chances de passer ?



a Andorre c'est quel genre de clavier de clavier ? Si tu prends un qwerty ton histoire ne vas tenir...les claviers espagnols doivent comporter des signes propres a leur langue, je ne connais la langue parlée à Andorre mais renseigne toi. 
De plus les douaniers vont ouvrir ta voiture (ils ont tous les droits) pour rechercher l'emballage.
Ensuite, enmener ton macbook en vacances alors que tu reviens d'espagne...c'est oser, voir même suicidaire a moins que tu enmenes un justificatif d'achat. Et pour la grantie tu devras prendre l'applecare car elle est reconnue au niveau internationale (il me semble) et je ne sais pas si la garantie de base couvre l'internationale...

De plus avec la douane volante tu peux te faire arreter n'importe où en France. 

Sache que la douane est très très tatillonante...quand je prends le péage à Clermont pour monter dans le nord, quand il voit que je ne suis pas immatriculé 63  même si je leur montre une carte d'étudiant (de la fac de clermont) c'est quand même ouverture de coffres et ils jettent un coup d'oeil sur la banquette arriere.

A mon goût trop de risques inutiles.


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

A bon Je vois pas ou es que je pourrait m'en acheter un alors 1500 euros pour un 15 pouces sa fait mal . serieux j'aimerai bien passer a mac depuis un petit bout de temps maintenant por sa je pensait passer a andorre mais je pensais pas que c'étais autant restrint. Mais tu est serieux quand tu dis qu'il peuvent te demander la facture pour chaque appareil (exemple: téléphone portable, ipod touch, ordinateur portable que j'ai deja depuis longtent il faut la facture pour tout sa quand on passe a la frontière ?


----------



## arturus (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> Mais tu est serieux quand tu dis qu'il peuvent te demander la facture pour chaque appareil (exemple: téléphone portable, ipod touch, ordinateur portable que j'ai deja depuis longtent il faut la facture pour tout sa quand on passe a la frontière ?



Non quand même pas...mais bon tu vas en Espagne là où il y a Andorre !!!

Apres te faut-il vraiment un portable ? un 13" avec un écran externe à 100 cela ne t'irait pas ???? A moins que tu es besoin de la seconde carte graphique et là, ça va etre plus dur.


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

arturus a dit:


> a Andorre c'est quel genre de clavier de clavier ? Si tu prends un qwerty ton histoire ne vas tenir...les claviers espagnols doivent comporter des signes propres a leur langue, je ne connais la langue parlée à Andorre mais renseigne toi.
> De plus les douaniers vont ouvrir ta voiture (ils ont tous les droits) pour rechercher l'emballage.
> Ensuite, enmener ton macbook en vacances alors que tu reviens d'espagne...c'est oser, voir même suicidaire a moins que tu enmenes un justificatif d'achat. Et pour la grantie tu devras prendre l'applecare car elle est reconnue au niveau internationale (il me semble) et je ne sais pas si la garantie de base couvre l'internationale...
> 
> ...



Ouai c'est sur, bon ba j'ai plus qu'a gagnée au loto alors  en plus je doit pas gagnée grand chose 200 euros au mieu ?


----------



## arturus (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> Ouai c'est sur, bon ba j'ai plus qu'a gagnée au loto alors  en plus je doit pas gagnée grand chose 200 euros au mieu ?



je sais pas...il faut prendre le prix du mac (en france) et lui soustraire les 19,6 % de TVA.


As-tu vraiment besoin de la seconde carte graphique du MBP ou tu parles du model 15" entrée de gamme ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> A bon Je vois pas ou es que je pourrait m'en acheter un alors 1500 euros pour un 15 pouces sa fait mal . serieux j'aimerai bien passer a mac depuis un petit bout de temps maintenant por sa je pensait passer a andorre mais je pensais pas que c'étais autant restrint. Mais tu est serieux quand tu dis qu'il peuvent te demander la facture pour chaque appareil (exemple: téléphone portable, ipod touch, ordinateur portable que j'ai deja depuis longtent il faut la facture pour tout sa quand on passe a la frontière ?



En principe, il faut déclarer tous les objets de valeurs que tu emportes. En retour tu auras un document (dont j'ai oublié le nom) que tu présentes aux douaniers en cas de contrôles.
Après les douaniers ne sont pas bêtes et savent faire la différence entre un ordi portable qui sort du magasin et un que tu possèdes depuis un petit moment.
Et il y a tout de même une  certaine tolérance, enfin je pense. Je doute qu'il te fasse chier pour un appareil photo (un compact, pas un appareil de pro). Mais à partir d'un ordi portable, ils ne doivent pas laisser passer.


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

arturus a dit:


> je sais pas...il faut prendre le prix du mac (en france) et lui soustraire les 19,6 % de TVA.
> 
> 
> As-tu vraiment besoin de la seconde carte graphique du MBP ou tu parles du model 15" entrée de gamme ?



ba je parle du Macbook Pro a 1599 euros ( le seul 15 pouces )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h49 ----------




pithiviers a dit:


> En principe, il faut déclarer tous les objets de valeurs que tu emportes. En retour tu auras un document (dont j'ai oublié le nom) que tu présentes aux douaniers en cas de contrôles.
> Après les douaniers ne sont pas bêtes et savent faire la différence entre un ordi portable qui sort du magasin et un que tu possèdes depuis un petit moment.
> Et il y a tout de même une  certaine tolérance, enfin je pense. Je doute qu'il te fasse chier pour un appareil photo (un compact, pas un appareil de pro). Mais à partir d'un ordi portable, ils ne doivent pas laisser passer.



oué ok enfin une fois on est passer en suisse faire un tour a la sortie on a vu les douanes il nous ont demander si on avais fait des achats on leur a dit que l'on et hop il nous on laisser passer ! donc bon voila quoi sa reste risquer:rateau:


----------



## arturus (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> ba je parle du Macbook Pro a 1599 euros ( le seul 15 pouces )



"le seul 15 pouces" tu veux plutot dire le 15 pouce entrée de gamme 


Donc la seconde carte graphique ne t'interrese pas...alors pourquoi ne pas te rabattre sur le couple MB ou MBP + un écran externe ?

cela te fera des économies puisse qu'apparemment le 15" dépasse ton budget et cela t'évitera de faire le tour de l'Europe pour ramener ton MBP. En fesant Andorre-Angleterre en avion puis de la tu prends le train et tu évites les douaniers ! Facile.

Dis moi....tu as une voiture amphibie pour faire Andorre-Suisse...car si tu passes par la route faudra que tu passes par la France. Donc autant faire directement Andorre chez toi. Ne me remercie pas, si je peux t'aider à faire des économies d'essence. Lol.

MBP+écran externe= moins cher.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Août 2009)

petit rappel usuel
les douaniers européens ont beaucoup de pouvoirs, et ces pouvoirs s'étendent bien au delà du poste frontiere , en fait ces pouvoirs  s'étendent à TOUT le territoire européen, et à tout moment 
Autrement dit la douane peut effectuer un controle à Clermont à Paris à San Sebastian etc ,  toute l'année
( et elle le fait)
et en cas de fraude , boom, pas de cadeau.


----------



## chti (2 Août 2009)

j'ai acheté la plupart de mes ordinateurs d'occasion, et m'en suis bien portée (on en trouve qui sont encore sous garantie).


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2009)

chti a dit:


> j'ai acheté la plupart de mes ordinateurs d'occasion, et m'en suis bien portée (on en trouve qui sont encore sous garantie).



j'allais le dire...

ces derniers temps, il y a des affaires à faire sur le refurb en ce moment... 1 250
C'est de l'occasion, mais tu as exactement les mêmes conditions que l'achat d'une machine neuve. Retour sous 15 jours et garantie de base d'Un an... En plus pour ce prix tu as la version avec deux cartes graphiques. L'inconvénient est que tu n'as pas la dernière génération de la batterie. Mais dans l'ensemble ça reste une affaire très intéressante.


----------



## Mactoubeau (2 Août 2009)

chti a dit:


> j'ai acheté la plupart de mes ordinateurs d'occasion, et m'en suis bien portée (on en trouve qui sont encore sous garantie).



Et c'est vrai que d'occasion, la TVA est réputée avoir été payée... du coup plus de soucis avec la douane encore faut-il prouver que c'est une seconde main.


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

Ok merci pour vos réponses qui m'ont apporter un avis donc ba resultat je vais attendre l'an prochain pour m'acheter un mac ... ne voulant pas trop d'un materiel occasion car si j'achete un mac cest principalment pour la sureté et la batterie ! merci beaucoup


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2009)

sur le refurbished store, le matériel en vente est d'occasion, mais revu par Apple. Vous avez les mêmes garanties que pour du matériel neuf.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2009)

et c'est parfois du matosse neuf ( des retours annulation)
et il y a souvent des bonus offerts ( logiciels , mémoire gonflée etc)


----------



## erxan45 (3 Août 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> sur le refurbished store, le matériel en vente est d'occasion, mais revu par Apple. Vous avez les mêmes garanties que pour du matériel neuf.



Ok merci je vais jeter un petit coup oeil quand meme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




erxan45 a dit:


> Ok merci je vais jeter un petit coup oeil quand meme



Je vien d'y aller sa reste tout de meme cher et il y a peu de choix ... je trouve


----------



## NightWalker (4 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> Je vien d'y aller sa reste tout de meme cher et il y a peu de choix ... je trouve



Argghhh mais c'est parce que les bonnes affaires sont déjà parties... il faut y aller très tôt le matin. Genre 2h du matin. Habituellement c'est vers cette heure là que Apple met à jour les offres.

J'ai déjà vu passer un MBP 15" à 1029&#8364;... sinon un MBP 15" à 1250&#8364; est encore trop cher pour toi ?


----------



## erxan45 (4 Août 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Argghhh mais c'est parce que les bonnes affaires sont déjà parties... il faut y aller très tôt le matin. Genre 2h du matin. Habituellement c'est vers cette heure là que Apple met à jour les offres.



oki mais bon étant mineur si j'ai une bonne offre a 2h du mat jvé pas réveiller mes parent " hey papa ya une bonne offre vien macheter un mac " sa le fait pas trop lol en tout cas merci jvé y jeter un coup d'oeil !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h46 ----------




NightWalker a dit:


> .
> 
> J'ai déjà vu passer un MBP 15" à 1029... sinon un MBP 15" à 1250 est encore trop cher pour toi ?



ba oui moi je me donne un budget de 800 euros max pour de l'ocas


----------



## arturus (4 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> oki mais bon étant mineur si j'ai une bonne offre a 2h du mat jvé pas réveiller mes parent " hey papa ya une bonne offre vien macheter un mac " sa le fait pas trop lol



:mouais:   ...t'as pas besoin de les réveiller pour prendre leur carte bleue. Pour passer commande tu n'as besoin que de ça ! 

bien sur, chose à ne pas faire sinon les parents vont avoir une drole de surprise au réveil...et même l'ami ricoré n'arrivera pas à faire passer la pilule.

Tu dis que ton budget est de 800&#8364;...pour un 15" sur le refurb c'est pas gagné même un Macbook.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> ba oui moi je me donne un budget de 800 euros max pour de l'ocas



C'est quand même une machine refait neuve et un an de garantie. Avec parfois des bonus surprise... pour celui qui coûte 1248, c'est quand même 550 de remise.
- Ecran LED
- Trackpad multitouch
- Sudden Motion Sensor
- MagSafe


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> oki mais bon étant mineur


et avantage annexe, clavier retro eclairé
très utile pour bosser au fond de la mine

( désolé , j'ai pô pu résister)


----------



## Francky40 (9 Septembre 2011)

Arrétez de dire n'importe quoi. On n'est pas obligé de déclarer la TVA de tous les articles qu'on achète en Andore; J'y suis allé plusieurs fois, et là-bas on vous informe dans les boutiques du montant maximum que vous pouvez acheter en fonction du type d'article. Par ex vous avez droit à 2 cartouches de cigarettes/pers. En ce qui concerne le hi-fi multimedia, on peut aller jusqu'à 900 par personne. Ce qui veut dire que vous pouvez prendre plusieurs articles mais que le cumul ne doit pas dépasser 900/pers (http://www.andorramania.com/franchises_fr.htm)

Donc si vous voulez acheter un Mac book qui coute 2000, il faut partir à 2 et ça devrait passer.

La preuve en est que j'y suis allé l'année dernière. J'ai ramené  une TV LCD Sony acheté 1200. Au retour, après avoir passé la frontière, je me suis fait arrêté par la douane volante. Ils ont regardé ce que je transportais, ont vu la tv, demandé la facture et tout s'est bien passé. Rien à redire.
En fait les douaniers (en andore ou en France) recherchent en priorité les trafiquants de cigarette et alcool. Pour le reste, ils sont assez tolérants.

Franck


----------



## edd72 (9 Septembre 2011)

Francky40 a dit:


> Arrétez de dire n'importe quoi. On n'est pas obligé de déclarer la TVA de tous les articles qu'on achète en Andore; J'y suis allé plusieurs fois, et là-bas on vous informe dans les boutiques du montant maximum que vous pouvez acheter en fonction du type d'article. Par ex vous avez droit à 2 cartouches de cigarettes/pers. En ce qui concerne le hi-fi multimedia, on peut aller jusqu'à 900&#8364; par personne. Ce qui veut dire que vous pouvez prendre plusieurs articles mais que le cumul ne doit pas dépasser 900&#8364;/pers (http://www.andorramania.com/franchises_fr.htm)
> 
> Donc si vous voulez acheter un Mac book qui coute 2000&#8364;, il faut partir à 2 et ça devrait passer.
> 
> ...



Merci d'intervenir mais comme tu as pu le voir (tu as dû la chercher loin cette discussion), ce sujet date de plus de 2 ans! Etait-ce bien nécessaire? Je pense que l'auteur a acheté son ordi depuis belle lurette


----------



## subsole (9 Septembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Merci d'intervenir mais comme tu as pu le voir (tu as dû la chercher *lion* cette discussion), ce sujet date de plus de 2 ans! Etait-ce bien nécessaire? Je pense que l'auteur a acheté son ordi depuis belle lurette



 Pourtant Lion, c'est récent.


----------



## edd72 (9 Septembre 2011)

"lion" oui, mais pas "loin"


----------



## Calderan (9 Septembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> "lion" oui, mais pas "loin"



Ah si, Lyon c'est loin (en tout cas de chez moi)


----------



## subsole (9 Septembre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Ah si, Lyon c'est loin (en tout cas de chez moi)



Même si on prend un angle compris entre 120 et 150 degrés comptés sur l'écliptique à partir du point vernal ?


----------



## Calderan (9 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Même si on prend un angle compris entre 120 et 150 degrés comptés sur l'écliptique à partir du point vernal ?


----------



## iMacounet (9 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Même si on prend un angle compris entre 120 et 150 degrés comptés sur l'écliptique à partir du point vernal ?


Ou, en effet.


----------

